# How to get offers from Signapore Software Companies



## Krishna_123 (Dec 4, 2014)

Dear all,

This is Krishna, I am an M. Tech(IT) Graduate who is having an experience of 2 years. I am to do the Job in Singapore. Can you please help me how to get opportunities from Singapore Software Companies

:flypig:


----------

